
A new shape called the scutoid has been discovered in our cells - kensai
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2175297-a-new-shape-called-the-scutoid-has-been-discovered-in-our-cells/
======
kensai
Nature Communications paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-05376-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-05376-1)

------
montalbano
Related question on Math Stack Exchange:

[https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/2864794/the-
scutoid...](https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/2864794/the-scutoid-a-
new-shape)

------
maneesh
Relevant and probably off topic, but this conversation about the scutoid was
posted on reddit and made me crack up, laughing out loud.

[https://i.imgur.com/8Z0f6fk.png](https://i.imgur.com/8Z0f6fk.png)

